# Jordan Carver's (ex-)freund verhaftet



## benjenkins (19 Jan. 2016)

Edmond Man, His Mother Charged With Making, Selling Steroids - News9.com - Oklahoma City, OK - News, Weather, Video and Sports |

EDMOND, Oklahoma -

An Edmond man and his mother are facing federal charges in connection with making and selling steroids. 

According to prosecutors, the two made more than $3 million in the international scheme and together face 16 federal charges.

According to David Baldwin's Instagram, he and his model girlfriend lived a lavish lifestyle of fancy cars, guns and a Las Vegas home overlooking a golf course. 

Federal prosecutors said between 2010 and November, they made millions manufacturing and selling anabolic steroids in Oklahoma.

In early December, federal agents searched an Edmond home belonging to Baldwin's mother, 60-year-old Sharon Little. 

"The raw product was imported from China and Baldwin manufactured the raw product into pill and liquid forms of the anabolic steroids that were sold throughout the United States," according to court papers. "Little's role was to help with the organization and the mailing of the orders."

Baldwin is currently in jail. Little was arraigned Wednesday in federal court. She has hired high-profile attorney Irvin Box to represent her.

“We understand there is maybe 40,000 pages of materials, that we’re going to have to go over and sit down with her and then meet with the U.S. attorney,” Box said.

Meanwhile the government is seeking forfeiture of Little's Edmond home and the more than $3.2 million, prosecutors said they made in their illegal dealings.

In addition to charges relating to the making and selling of the steroids, the two face charges of money laundering.

Each count carries a sentence between 10 and 20 years in prison and up to a $500,000 fine.


knast09

Ben


----------

